# être porteur / porteuse



## rightbabel

Salut les amis.

¿Qué es un "secteur porteur" en una economía? 

El _Petit Robert_ "Secteur industriel porteur": en plein développement et entraîtant le developpement d'autres branches.

En castellano ¿diríamos "sector estratégico", "sector emergente" o qué diríemos?

Merci bien


----------



## rightbabel

Quería decir "diríamos". Perdón


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_Emergente_ no está mal, tienes también: _prometedor_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Inaxio L

Salut à tous! J'aimerais savoir la traduction de _porteur pour _dans cette phrase: "se debe à"?

Ce geste est porteur pour deux raisons principales :


À tout


----------



## Tina.Irun

Buenas noches Inaxio:

Estoy pensando en "*significativo*" aunque espera otras opiniones.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- _Être porteur_. Expresión bastante reciente (hace 25 años no se empleaba en este sentido: era sencillamente _que conlleva_) para decir que algo "promete". Que me corrijan los francófonos de Francia.

La preposición _pour _no va con _être porteur_ pero con _deux raisons_.

Para asegurarnos te invito a darnos la frase entera y el contexto.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

En el caso de "marché porteur", ya que utiliza "mercado prometedor".

En el caso de un gesto, me cuesta utilizarlo.
Aparte "que promete", ¿podría ser alentador?


----------



## Inaxio L

Salut,
He aquí más contexto, política en puro, habla de la época de la transición y los gestos que tuvo el rey Juan Carlos:

et qu’il a posé un autre geste politique important en le faisant en partie en catalan. 

Ce geste est porteur pour deux raisons principales : cela marqua le début de la réconciliation des nations au sein d’une Espagne plurielle et contribua à la reconnaissance d’une culture et d’une nation historiquement pleinement constituée

Merci


----------



## Tximeleta123

Aupa Inaxio! 

A mi me gusta la opción que te ofrece Tina: *significativo.*

Otra opción que tal vez valga: *relevante.*

Un saludo


----------



## Inaxio L

Eskerrik asko Tximeleta, Tina y demás


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tximeleta123 said:


> Aupa Inaxio!
> 
> A mi me gusta la opción que te ofrece Tina: *significativo.*
> 
> Otra opción que tal vez valga: *relevante.*
> 
> Un saludo



Hola Arantza:
¡Relevante me parece perfecto!


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

bonjour,
comment traduire *Une paix  porteuse de développement et de démocratie. *
*una paz que abarca desarrollo y democracia?*
 
*Gracias,*
*un saludo,*
*P.*


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Una paz portadora de desarrollo y  democracia.


----------



## jorgehrm78

Bon jour, j'ai une question sur le signification en Spagnol de la suivant expression: "Peut-etre des secteurs moins porteurs" j'entend: "Pueden ser los sectores menos llevaderos?" 

Le conversatin est sur les secters moins choisis pour les élèves dans un lycée.

merci, 



corrigé mes erreures, ci vous plait


----------



## Yul

Bonjour jorgehrm,

Compte tenu de la définition de l'adjectif "porteur" en français ( Porteur adj. : Prometteur. Marché, créneau, porteur. Antidote), peut-être faudrait-il regarder du côté de "prometedor"*(prometedor**, ra**.** 1.     * adj. Que promete. U. t. c. s. RAE).

Faire confirmer par un "nativo"
Yul


----------



## yserien

_Au fig._ Qui favorise le développement d'une activité, des affaires.(Porteur CNRTL)
*4. *intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Mostrar especiales cualidades, que pueden llegar a hacerla triunfar. _El nuevo refresco de menta promete.(DRAE)_


----------



## Yul

jorgehrm78 said:


> Bon jour, j'ai une question sur le signification en Spagnol de la suivant expression: "Peut-être des secteurs moins porteurs" j'entend: "Pueden ser los sectores menos llevaderos?"
> 
> Le conversatin est sur les secters moins choisis pour les élèves dans un lycée.
> 
> merci,
> 
> 
> 
> corrigé mes erreures, ci vous plait



Puisque tu le demandes je corrige donc *rapidement* tes (*petites*) erreurs: 

"Bo*nj*our, j'ai une question sur l*a* signification en *es*pagnol *de l'expression suivante *: "Peut-*ê*tre des secteurs moins porteurs" j'entend*s* *(je comprends)*: "Pueden ser los sectores menos llevaderos?" 
  L*a* conversati*o*n *porte *sur les secteurs *les* moins choisis *par* les élèves dans un lycée."

* C*orrig*ez* mes erreu*rs*, *s'il* vous pla*î*t (plait est correct aussi, mais en graphie rectifiée).


"Petit train va loin".
Bonne chance!

Yul


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je réponds à la question initiale (secteur porteur *en économie*); j'ai longtemps cherché ce terme et je crois que l'expression espagnole qui correspond le mieux est: *sector con futuro*
Un saludo


----------



## yserien

En mi intervención,sin citar lo propuesto por Gurb que me parece correcto, ya definí yo el sentido de la cuestión, según el CNRTL y sobre todo del DRAE(El nuevo refresco de menta promete.)


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Peuvent être des secteurs moins porteurs


En mi opinión "prometedores" y "con futuro" pueden encajar perfectamente
para los mercados.

En el caso concreto de los sectores, propongo:
"pueden tener menos futuro" (expresión: tener futuro) o
"pueden ser menos prometedores"


----------



## JaviCauca

Hola, copio aqui la siguiente frase, que se refiere a oportunidades laborales para jóvenes africanos. Sé que "créneaux" se refiere a nichos laborales, pero no sé qué significa antes de "porteurs". "Nichos laborales movibles"???

Gracias y saludos

En d’autres mots, l’identification de créneaux porteurs pour les jeunes constituent une étape fondamentale pour la réussite de leurs micro-entreprises.


----------



## swift

Hola Cauca:

Quizá "porteur" se refiera a esto:



> Qui favorise le développement d'une activité, des affaires.



Fuente. VER: A, 4, b)

Quizá te interese consultar este hilo.

Saludos,

swift


----------



## JaviCauca

Muy probablemente...

Me he quedado impresionado con el diccionario al que has acudido!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir:

"l’identification de créneaux porteurs"
Je propose "la identificación de nichos laborales emergentes"


----------



## JaviCauca

Pohana said:


> Bonsoir:
> 
> "l’identification de créneaux porteurs"
> Je propose "la identificación de nichos laborales emergentes"



Muchas gracias, suena más ajustado.

Saludos.


----------



## ara1e

¡Hola a todos!

Después de leerme entera la discusión sobre porteur/porteuse (Los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)) sigo sin estar convencida de que lo que allí se concluya se pueda aplicar a mi expresión, así que abro un hilo nuevo esperando que mis dudas se resuelvan 

Estoy buscando una traducción para _porteuse_ en la frase "nous sommes à la recherche d'*idées porteuses*". 
Contexto: una idea _porteuse _es casi une idea revolucionaria que cambiará la empresa, y que nos permitirá hacer más beneficios, ganar partes de mercado, ser mejores que la competencia. Todo eso (¡nada menos!) en mi equipo todo el mundo lo tiene claro y entiende que va incluido en el dichoso "idée porteuse" (es como si la idea viniese cargada la pobre con los beneficios y las partes de mercado, jejejeje).

El caso es que _idea prometedora_ o _idea con futuro_ me parecen expresiones que dejan entrever que la cosa no está muy clara, vamos, que la idea parece buena pero que ya se verá. _Idée porteuse_, en cambio, indica que la cosa va viento en popa a toda vela, y sólo nos queda descorchar una botellita de champagne para celebrarlo...

¿Alguien se anima a ayudarme en mi duda lingüístico-existencial?

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola ara1e:

¿Ideas potenciales / con gran potencial?


----------



## Cenimurcia

supongo que "innovadora" no te convencerá... a lo mejor con 2 adjetivos : "innovadora y..."


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola

Ideas ganadoras.

No sé si traduce 'porteuses' pero sí que se utiliza de forma bastante común en el sentido que expones. Creo que no sois sólo vosotros los que buscáis una de esas...que haya suerte!

Saludos.


----------



## ara1e

Muchas gracias Cenimurcia, Athos de Tracia y Ming Dang Go.



Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿*Ideas potenciales / con gran potencial*?


 
La primera opción me suena rara... no sé por qué (¿llevo ya demasiado tiempo en Francia?).
La segunda expresión que propones evoca en mí la imagen de _la-super-idea_, que se acerca a lo que me pasa con idée porteuse, jijiji. Problema, ya estoy oyendo a mis colegas franceses "Eso en francés se dice _grand potentiel_, no es lo mismo". Razón no les falta...



Cenimurcia said:


> supongo que "*innovadora*" no te convencerá... a lo mejor con 2 adjetivos : "innovadora y..."


 
Supongo que en sí es buena idea y que en un contexto normal hasta funcionaría. El problema es que últimamente por aquí todo es innovador (cualquiera diría que se dan subvenciones por usar la palabrita): desde la manera de vaciar las papeleras por la noche hasta los cuchillos del restaurante de empresa que por fin cortan la carne. El pobre adjetivo _innovador/a_ está un poco devaluado... prefiero dejar que descanse 



Ming Dang Go said:


> *Ideas ganadoras*.


 
Creo que si digo *ideas ganadoras* al menos así todo el mundo entenderá que nos vamos a hacer de oro con ellas 
Me la quedo, me parece que es lo que mejor responde al contexto empresarial. ¡Viva!

Aunque haya acabado mi trabajo por hoy, si alguien tiene más proposiciones, las escucho encantada (me interesa el tema), y si a mí se me ocurre algo, prometo que lo añadiré aquí. ¡Qué dura la vida del traductor aficionado! ;-)

Saludos


----------



## Lilly337

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec une traduction en espagnol pour:
secteur porteur d'emplois".
J'ai regardé les différentes réponses sur le terme "porteur", mais je ne suis pas certaine de ce qu'il faut que j'écrive.

Voici la phrase en entier: "les services a la personnes joueront un rôle croissant, en tant que secteur porteur d'emplois, facteur de lutte contre le travail non déclaré."

voici ma suggestion: "los servicios a la persona desemparan un papel creciente, como un sector portador de empleos, factor de lucha  contra el trabajo no declarado."

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## GURB

Hola
secteur porteur d'emplois= sector creador de empleo


----------



## suroeste

Hola!

L'adjectif porteur n'implique pas de notion future. Un secteur de l'économie porteur aujourd'hui peut ne pas l'être demain, d'où les grandes difficultés des jeunes à choisir leur orientation. 
Je suis en ce sens tout à fait d'accord avec l'analyse d' ara1e.


Par ailleurs, le terme français "émergent" tend à perdre son sens originel (qui émerge, qui surplombe, CNRTL, voir la définition 2) pour devenir "qui est en train d'émerger" (bon, je sais la nuance est subtile!!!) par ex. "les pays émergents"
Mais peut-être en espagnol le mot "emergente" a-t-il conservé le sens d'origine, auquel cas il serait approprié, quoiqu'à mon sens pas assez précis:  la définition du CNRTL indique "*qui favorise*"...

La traducción de WR es portador, pero parece que el DRAE no es conforme


----------



## Lilly337

Bonjour,

Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## duduu21

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Buenos días,

¿Cómo se puede traducir "*porteur*" en esta frase?

_Le personnage de fiction est *porteur d'universalité et d'éternité*.
> El personaje de ficción es portador de universalidad y de eternidad. 

_¿La palabra "portador" es adecuada o existe una otra que expresaría mejor el sentido de la frase? 

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola:

A mí no se me ocurre nada mejor. "Portador" está bien.


----------



## duduu21

Muchas gracias  
Que tengas una buena tarde.


----------

